# Losing ground



## turveyjt@gmail.com (Mar 8, 2018)

I've been certified since the beginning of December 2017 and started this journey in January 2017. Ever since I got my CPC-A, I've applied to dozens of places, both local and not, and I continuously get the same answer: "We are looking for someone with more experience in this field. Please try again once you do." And this has got me wondering what's the point of it all if I need the experience to get the job but can't get the job without the experience. I've sunk so much money into the education and taking the exam multiple times, i just can't help but think it was all for nothing sometimes.  I'm also afraid that I'm going to end up losing what I've learned and the longer it takes, the harder it's going to end up being. I just really don't know what to do anymore.


----------



## daedolos (Mar 8, 2018)

Look for small doctor practices that will take on an additional biller with coding training.  These types of roles are available at an entry level so you can get your feet wet and get knowledge as well as get that pesky Apprentice status taken away after a year.

Peace
@_*
Good luck.


----------



## pedscoder21 (Mar 8, 2018)

I'm sorry this process is taking longer than you expected. Don't get too discouraged. There's a great Facebook group called "Jobs for American Medical Coders", I've seen many success stories there.

If you haven't already, I would have someone take a look at your resume - make sure it's neat and tidy, really portrays your strong suits.


----------



## steels816 (Mar 8, 2018)

I understand and I too so far no success in landing a job.  Good luck to you and hope someone will give you a chance and hires you.


----------



## hergett (Aug 2, 2018)

*losing ground*

My Advice   just get into a Hospital  find anything with Medical Records , Heath Information Management , once you are there they hire within the Hospital first , 
I hope this helps


----------

